# which one is better for sound quality?



## brcooki4G (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello Friends,

             In the early days i want to change my home theater because these speakers lost sound quality. I have too many options for choosing one of them but i'm confused , i dont know which one is haves better sound quality. Give me suggession which one has really good sound quality from following list:

1) Intel
2) Altec lancing
3) Sony
4) LG
5) Intex
6) Acoustic Zen
7) Akai
8) Angstrom Loudspeakers etc.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 26, 2012)

When it comes to audio, brand doesn't matter. How big your wallet does.


Each company reserves the best possible technology for their most expensive products. When it comes to audio, some companies don't even sell anything that costs less than $25000.


List a bunch of actual models though, and then you got a good question.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 26, 2012)

brcooki4G said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> In the early days i want to change my home theater because these speakers lost sound quality. I have too many options for choosing one of them but i'm confused , i dont know which one is haves better sound quality. Give me suggession which one has really good sound quality from following list:




1) Intel
2) Altec lancing
3) Sony
4) LG
5) Intex
6) Acoustic Zen
7) Akai
8) Angstrom Loudspeakers

klipsch

k


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2012)

What does INTEL in this list anyways? Is it Fools Day?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2012)

Its much more complicated then just speakers. So its about to get even more confusing. Set a budget and list your hardware. Do you have room for a AVR? If your goin to buy just PC speakers then klipsch is the way to go


----------



## mauriek (Sep 26, 2012)

for multimedia speaker, you can consider http://www.swanspeaker.com/products/products.aspx?cid=5 as alternative for Klipsch.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 26, 2012)

I had Altec Lansing in ear headphones once upon a time and they were great..


----------

